

In Europe, I can be your ABM to Rocket Internet - qisine

OK, perhaps, the analogy is a bit far fetched. But I really want to seek a co-founder or join a startup, and there is not much else I can bring to the table. So, the best I probably could do is help you market your app here in Europe before RI gets a chance to clone you. Specifically, I am based in German-speaking Switzerland. So, the market I could help you address is the entire DACH region. Frankly, I have no prior experience in marketing either, but I would do my best to make your product a success over here. Of course, I would also love to help out with the technical side of the business, but my programming skills are nothing to be proud of. At the very least, though, I will understand any technical lingo.<p>Well, it is a long shot, but I have been wanting to start a business for as long as I can remember. I just thought I would give this a try. If you are interested, please let me know. We can then take it from there.
======
ape-box
Hi Qisine, im a freelancer developer (entrepreneur wannabe) from north Italy.
Im in a position similar to yours, im 29 and have startup failure.

I will gladly have a chat with you, how and when can we meet ?

